# Verschlüsselung von Daten in einer DB



## Coyote (23. Jan 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich arbeite mit WebObjects und programmiere eine Internetapplication. Auf der Startseite ist ein Login und man kommt erst weiter, wenn man in der DB (hier Openbase) eingetragen ist. Das klappt soweit. Jetzt möchte ich aber die Sicherheit ein wenig erhöhen und den Usernamen und das Passwort verschlüsselt in der Datenbank ablegen, bzw. auf dem Weg zurück wieder zu entschlüsseln, wenn sich ein User einloggt. Wie gehe ich da am besten vor? Wie muss ich das coden? Ich kenne mich leider in Fragen Verschlüsselung überhaupt nicht und ich würde mich freuen, von Euch Hilfe zu bekommen.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## AlArenal (23. Jan 2004)

Dazu bieten Datenbanken verschiedene Verschlüsselungsfunktionen. Wirf mal einen Blick in die Referenz deiner Datenbank.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (23. Jan 2004)

Das ganze geht auch mit der JCA von SUN. Schau mal z.B. bei
http://www.usenix.org/publications/java/usingjava14.html wie man so etwas machen kann.

Du kannst auch nach einer JAVA Umsetzung für das UNIX Crypt googlen. Zum Beispiel 
http://locutus.kingwoodcable.com/jfd/crypt.html

Prinzipiell sollte eine Verschlüsselung nicht rückgängig gemacht werden können (Was de facto wohl nur eine Frage des Aufwandes ist). Das erschwert das Knacken. Den Benutzer namen solltest du deswegen nicht verschlüsseln. Die Korrektheit des Kennwortes kann man dann prüfen, indem man die Verschlüsselung des Kennwortes gegen die gespeicherte verschlüsslete Version prüft.


----------

